

Homeless Man Set To Launch First App After Just Weeks Of Learning To Code - SanderMak
http://designtaxi.com/news/361296/Homeless-Man-Set-To-Launch-First-App-After-Just-Weeks-Of-Learning-To-Code/

======
facorreia
An inspiring story which reminds me of Scratch Beginnings[1][2].

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scratch_Beginnings](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scratch_Beginnings)

[2] [http://www.scratchbeginnings.com/](http://www.scratchbeginnings.com/)

